# best slug for a smoothbore barrel



## hunting toolmaker

I just received a 12 gauge ithaca deerslayer that has a smoothbore barrel. My other deer guns have rifled barrels so I have no idea what slug would work best out of a smoothbore. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know that I could buy a rifled barrel for the gun, but would like to keep it original.


----------



## steelsetter

hunting toolmaker said:


> I just received a 12 gauge ithaca deerslayer that has a smoothbore barrel. My other deer guns have rifled barrels so I have no idea what slug would work best out of a smoothbore. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know that I could buy a rifled barrel for the gun, but would like to keep it original.


The cost of sabots is a shame, and with the right set up, loads and practice.

The smoothbores do just as good up to a hundo IMHO.

And, you have the option of shooting 00 or 000 buck for really up close (0-20 yards) and personal gunning.

Never had an issue with "deer shot" but I know some dislike it.


Remington 11-87 thumbhole with a ported canti barrel.

Had reservations about the porting, but it does help tame the beast.

Thing LOVES 3" Remington Sluggers a LOT more than I do:lol:

2.75" Remi's shoot so-so.

Started shooting 2.75" Winchester X's and the thing is a tack driver (for a slug gun) with these shells at a hundred yards.

Best advice is to buy a couple boxes of each and try em all


----------



## norton shores killer

i am also in the same situation
i have had good luck with the federal tru ball slugs i think is what they are called


----------



## skipper34

Like with any shotgun or firearm for that matter, you have to try several different slugs through the shotgun to see which one groups the best at the range you want to shoot. Accuracy is the first and foremost consideration.


----------



## inland44

I also have an old Ithica M-37, Ive found the Brennike KOs work the best for me. My difficulty is that mine is a 16 GA and I really have to scrounge to find them so I buy all I can when I can. The 12ga slugs are plentiful and MUCH cheaper than sabots.


----------



## agross

my smooth bore 12 gauge loves the plain jane, cheapo remington sluggers, for the price i do to


----------



## bowhuntr81

I second agross, I don't spend alot of money on slugs and have never had a problem out to even 75 yards gaining a good group. 

I did shoot some buckshot last year and would NEVER recommend anyone use it in a hunting situation. The spread (out of a modified bore) was so wide that a shot on a deer would only wound and not cause any sort of shot I would want. 

I have shot Peters (remington) slugs, Remington slugers, winchester rifles slugs and Federal trubal slugs. And I prefer them in the order I just listed. The Peters were not easy to find last year so I shot alot more slugger and winchester. They are inexpensive so buy a few boxes of each and try them out, you will figure out what is best. 

Happy shooting!


----------



## Michihunter

hunting toolmaker said:


> I just received a 12 gauge ithaca deerslayer that has a smoothbore barrel. My other deer guns have rifled barrels so I have no idea what slug would work best out of a smoothbore. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know that I could buy a rifled barrel for the gun, but would like to keep it original.


I have an Ithaca SKB that I've had great success with using plain old Remington Sluggers. I've tried premium loads and found no discernible difference.


----------



## sbooy42

I have an Ithaca 37 and so does my dad and I like the Remingtons and the Winchesters..I have been leaning toward the Winchester because they seem to shoot better out my Ithaca 900


----------



## jmoser

hunting toolmaker said:


> I just received a 12 gauge ithaca deerslayer that has a smoothbore barrel. My other deer guns have rifled barrels so I have no idea what slug would work best out of a smoothbore. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know that I could buy a rifled barrel for the gun, but would like to keep it original.


The 'Plain Jane' Remington or Winchester 'Foster' style rifled slugs will do fine out to 40 - 50 yards if you have decent sights and spend some time zeroing and practicing. These slugs are still affordable enough to shoot a few boxes at the range.

Does your Ithaca accept screw in chokes? If so you can add a rifled choke tube - guys swear they help the Foster slugs accuracy.

At tree stand ranges of ~30 yards max 00 or 000 buckshot should suffice.

The older Ithacas sure are nice - Congrats!


----------



## AL D.

Wichester super X 2 3/4 inch is all I use, seem to have alot more punch than Remingtons.IMO Al :chillin:


----------



## UNREEL

Dan Arms, if you can find them.

But back in the smoothbore days, the slug of choice for most was Winchester Super-X 2 3/4.

3" mags of any slug I ever tried shot very inconsistent, not to mention the punishent..


----------



## steelsetter

UNREEL said:


> Dan Arms, if you can find them.
> 
> But back in the smoothbore days, the slug of choice for most was Winchester Super-X 2 3/4.
> 
> 3" mags of any slug I ever tried shot very inconsistent, not to mention the punishent..


with the 3" Remington's.

But dam do those ole gals talk to you!:lol:

FT LBS. of recoil on those things are tremendous to say the least.

Porting did not seem to help my felt recoil shooting the slugs.

But it did help to keep my muzzle down for sure IMHO.

Loaded my stock up with lead shot as well to help my fillings stay in my teeth....:lol:

When shooting slugs ANY help is appreciated!


----------



## old graybeard

I have an old Ithaca Model 37 deerslayer and for years it was the only gun I ever used for deer hunting. Through trail and error I found that my gun really shot it's best with Winchester 1 ounce foster slugs. I think in the smooth bores a slug shoots it's best with a slug and barrel combination that have closely matching diameters at least that's the way it worked out on my gun.


----------



## packmaster

Winchester 2 3/4 X slugs shoot real nice out of my 870 rem. The remington 3" sluggers also shoot pretty good.


----------



## Masterblaster1

I shoot 2 3/4" Federal Truballs low recoil 1 ounce out of my Mossberg. I get usually get all shots touching at 50 yards from a benchrest. I believe that the truball actually does help the slug fly straighter.


----------



## BallsRdragn

I second the Brenneke for smooth bore, thats all I used until I bought my cant'lvr 12ga Rem SP.


----------



## PETEE

I have a older Rem. 1100 that my wife hunts with now that is a tack driver using Federal Hi Shok Mags 1 1/4 ounce. But like others have said you have to try a few to find the one your happy with.


----------



## hunting toolmaker

Thanks for the info guys. I understand that you should shoot several boxes in order to see what shoots best, my shoulder has taken a beating while grouping other slug guns. I look forward to taking the old deerslayer out to the woods!


----------



## YoungPhart

hunting toolmaker said:


> I just received a 12 gauge ithaca deerslayer that has a smoothbore barrel. My other deer guns have rifled barrels so I have no idea what slug would work best out of a smoothbore. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know that I could buy a rifled barrel for the gun, but would like to keep it original.


I have hunted with a 2 3/4" Ithaca Deerslayer (smoothbore) for more years than I care to admit to and over those years I have tried just about every non-sabot slug made. There is no doubt in my mind that my Ithaca Deerslayer will shoot Federal Truball slugs better than any other slugs. At 50 yds. I can almost always shoot a 2"-3" group of 3 shots. At 75 yds. the group opens up to 3"-4". Since I hunt in the Northeast, I have never had a shot beyond 75 yds. and 80% of my shots have been at less than 40 yds. My advice is to give the Federal Truball slugs a try and see how they group for you.


----------

